# nokia 6630 & collegamento usb

## redview

ciao, 

volevo provare a collegare un nokia 6630 alla mia gentoo, tuttavia nn ho idea di che device utilizzare e dmesg nn mi dice niente di più se nn che:

```

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 10

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 10

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using address 11

```

(corrisponde alla sequenza: attacco il cel, stacco il cel, riattacco il cel)

io uso con successo una macchina fotografica digitale che interfaccio usando /dev/sda1.

suggerimenti??

grazie

----------

## redview

scusate se aggiorno, ma mi sono convinto che mi venga riconosciuta la memoria interna!

se no nn mi spiego questi output:

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

```

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=02 Dev#=  8 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=02(comm.) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0421 ProdID=0410 Rev= 0.00

S:  Manufacturer=Nokia

S:  Product=Nokia 6630

S:  SerialNumber=0123456789

C:* #Ifs=13 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=02(comm.) Sub=08 Prot=01 Driver=(none)

I:  If#= 1 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=02(comm.) Sub=fe Prot=00 Driver=(none)

I:  If#= 2 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=0a(data ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

I:  If#= 2 Alt= 1 #EPs= 2 Cls=0a(data ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=84(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

I:  If#= 3 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=02(comm.) Sub=08 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

I:  If#= 4 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=02(comm.) Sub=0b Prot=00 Driver=(none)

I:  If#= 5 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=0a(data ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

I:  If#= 5 Alt= 1 #EPs= 2 Cls=0a(data ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=85(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

I:  If#= 6 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=02(comm.) Sub=0b Prot=00 Driver=(none)

I:  If#= 7 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=0a(data ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

I:  If#= 7 Alt= 1 #EPs= 2 Cls=0a(data ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=86(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=03(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

I:  If#= 8 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=02(comm.) Sub=02 Prot=01 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  64 Ivl=128ms

I:  If#= 9 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=0a(data ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=87(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=04(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

I:  If#=10 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=02(comm.) Sub=af Prot=00 Driver=(none)

I:  If#=11 Alt= 0 #EPs= 0 Cls=0a(data ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

I:  If#=11 Alt= 1 #EPs= 2 Cls=0a(data ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  64 Ivl=64ms

E:  Ad=05(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

I:  If#=12 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=06(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

```

```

 # lspci                     

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge (rev 42)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801CAM IDE U100 (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]

0000:02:04.0 Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem (rev 01)

0000:02:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

0000:02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

0000:02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 42)

0000:02:0e.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 41)

0000:02:0e.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 41)

0000:02:0e.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 02)

```

ma nn so dove montarla!

nn ho nessun device del tipo sd*..

 :Confused: 

----------

## cagnaluia

interessa anche a me!

come posso configurare il toto?

----------

## Panda

Io con un motorola uso il modulo cdc_acm, ma funge anche con usbserial, solo che col secondo devo passargli via modprobe productID e vendor... puoi fare qualche prova...

----------

## Vendicatore

Il mio consiglio e' quello di usare un dongle bluetooth usb, 0 problemi e visibilta' del telefono praticamente immediata

----------

## masterix

Teoricamente se usi lsusb ricevi molte informazioni. Ad esempio, sul mio pc:

```

dookie / # lsusb

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 07b8:b02a D-Link Corp.

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 05a9:0518 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV518 WebCam

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 07b3:0400 Plustek, Inc. OpticPro 1248U Scanner

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

dookie / #

```

Usando libusb posso usare lo scanner (io)... tu comunque puoi provare a fare (ipotizzando che il mio non fosse uno scanner ma un harddisk usb):

mount /proc/bus/usb/002/002 /mnt/hdusb

Ovviamente io sto solo ipotizzando che tutto ciò possa servire per far andare ciò che ti serve, ma ovviamente non ne sono sicuro!

----------

## power83

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> Il mio consiglio e' quello di usare un dongle bluetooth usb, 0 problemi e visibilta' del telefono praticamente immediata

 

interessa pure a me.

Io col N-Gage ho il cavetto usb fornito di serie, ma ho provato 2 minuti e basta con usbserial e non andava, poi non avevo voglia e non ho piu' riprovato.

Il Bluetooth risolve il problema, solo che con il demone p3nfs (vedi HowTo) la velocita' dopo pochi secondi scende inspiegabilmente a 15 KB/s.

Questo e' un valido motivo x usare il cavo, soprattutto se si deve trasferire mp3s o i giochi

----------

## cagnaluia

esatto....

lsusb.... vede correttamente il cell collegato alla porta USB...

ma io vorrei renderlo produttivo...

cioè farlo funzionare.. gestire almeno la rubrica

----------

## Lucacri

Ciao a tutti, ho preso il 6630 ieri e gia mi sto incasinando  :Smile: 

Ho fatto due o tre ricerchine e ho scoperto che il nostro cellulare ha un client SyncML. SyncMl permette di sincronizzare praticamente tutto. Ovviamente per linux non c'e ufficiale, ma c'e multisync (multisync.sourceforge.net), pero il problema sta nel fatto che si dovrebbe creare una connessione TCP/IP con il cellulare.

Se si ha la possibilità di collegarlo al web, è tutto fatto, semplicemnte si fa partire multisync sul nostro linux-box e sul cellulare si impostano i dati relativi all'ip e al user/pass da usare.

Il problema è invece se si vogliono effettuare dei sync locali. Ovvero, si dovrebbe creare una connessione locale come si faceva con il nokia 6600 (usando gnubox.sis sul cellulare) pero il 6630 purtroppo non ha la bluetooth serial port!!!!

Qualcuno ha idea di come fare?? Se si riuscisse a trovare il modo per "navigare" tramite il 6630 sfruttando la connessione del pc, allora avremmo risolto tutto!!!

----------

## bzzz

Ho trovato questo howto valido anche per il 6630 (provato personalmente)

http://members.dodo.com.au/~joaniemrc/nokia/Nokia-6670-USB.html

La gui non funziona bene ( molto spartana, problemi negli upload),

ve la consiglio solo per browsare la memoria.

EDIT: corretto il link. questo e' l'howto!Last edited by bzzz on Sun Sep 11, 2005 1:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## redview

grazie per l'howto, bzzz, ma cos'è?!  :Laughing: 

è una patch per cosa?

puoi dare qualche info in più? 

grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *redview wrote:*   

> è una patch per cosa?

 

dato che si chiama obexftp.patch suppongo sia per:

```
* app-mobilephone/obexftp 

     Available versions:  0.10.7-r1

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bzzz

si, scusate avevo sonno  :Smile: 

L'howto spiega come installare e patchare openobex ( il protocollo di comunicazione)

e obexftp (client che sfrutta tale protocollo) per potersi collegare tramite il cavo usb al cell;

le patch servono ad utilizzare le libusb per usare il cavo (altrimenti openobex supporta solo bluetooth e irda).

L'howto NON e' per Gentoo, quindi bisogna scaricare i sorgenti e patcharli a mano (tutto spiegato);

non credo che si possano applicare le patch alle ebuild del portage dato che sono specifiche per le versioni cvs.

Per comodita' ho creato un semplice menu service per kde cosi' da konqueror posso spedire i files al cell

obexftp.desktop

```

[Desktop Entry]

ServiceTypes=all/allfiles

Actions=send

[Desktop Action send]

Name=[Nokia] Send to E:/

Name[it]=[Nokia] Copia in E:/

Icon=smart_media_unmount

Exec=obexftp -F -U 1 -c 'E:/' -p %F

```

da mettere in .kde/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/   , vi creera' una voce nel menu azioni quando cliccate col destro su un file.

EDIT:

ooopppsss!! avevo proprio sonno! non vi ho postato l'howto ma la patch gh

ecco il link corretto:

 *Quote:*   

> http://members.dodo.com.au/~joaniemrc/nokia/Nokia-6670-USB.html

 

----------

## redview

scusate l'ignoranza, ma nn ho mai usato cvs. al primo passo dell'howto

```
$ cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/openobex login <enter>
```

riporto la riga in console, dò invio, mi viene richiesta la psw cvs dò invio e mi dà errore.

ecco le righe:

```
$ cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/openobex login

Logging in to :pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:2401/cvsroot/openobex

CVS password:

cvs login: warning: failed to open /home/matix/.cvspass for reading: No such file or directory

```

cosa devo fare? ripeto, nn ho la minima esperienza con cvs..

grazie

----------

## redview

ciao scusate l'up, ma ho risolto il problema sopra (semplicemente provando e riptrovando più volte finchè nn mi ha fatto il login..ho letto su altri post che può succedere) .

ciao

----------

## Lucacri

Interessante... qualcuno sa dirmi come si comporta il telefono in USB? A che velocità trasferisce i dati?

----------

## redview

andando a cercare qua e là e con un pò di tentativi ho risolto sopra.

ora il problema è:

```
~/openobex/apps $ ./src/obex_test -u

./src/obex_test: error while loading shared libraries: libopenobex-1.0.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa a riguardo?

grazie

----------

## bzzz

Se stai installando da utente (segunedo l'howto) prova ad eseguire

```
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$HOME/usbobex/lib
```

oppure

```
/lib/ld-linux.so.2 --library-path $HOME/usbobex/lib ./src/obex_test -u 
```

oppure aggiungi il path in /etc/ld.so.conf e vai con ldconfig.

Io ho installato da root in /usr/local, avendo li' le librerie mi e' bastato dare ldconfig.

----------

## redview

grazie, quell'errore nn me lo dà più, tuttavia:

```
$ /lib/ld-linux.so.2 --library-path $HOME/usbobex/lib ./src/obex_test -u

Using USB transport, querying available interfaces

Interface 0:

Interface 1:

Use './src/obex_test -u interface_number' to run interactive OBEX test client
```

```
~/openobex/apps $ ~/usbobex/bin/obexftp -U 1 -c C: -l

No custom transport

Connecting...failed: connect

Still trying to connect

Connecting...failed: connect

Still trying to connect

Connecting...failed: connect

Still trying to connect

Connecting...failed: connect

```

ho provato anche con l'opzione -F ma uguale risultato.

sai darmi altri suggerimenti?

grazie mille!  :Smile: 

----------

## bzzz

L' hai lancialo da root?  probabilmente non hai i permessi per accedere al device usb.

----------

## Maxxer

il 6630 via usb si può usare o con obex o come modem, con il modulo cdc_acm come detto sopra.

non è possibile montare il filesystem così come fosse una chiavetta usb  :Smile: 

è possibile montarlo usando il bluetooth e p3nfsd

questo è un buon link 

http://www.gagravarr.org/series-60/

e questo per l'usb

http://wiki.splitbrain.org/nokia_6630

----------

## fbcyborg

 *Maxxer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://wiki.splitbrain.org/nokia_6630

 

Sto utilizzando questa guida, ma ogni volta che avvio kmobiletools da utente, compare sempre questo messaggio di popup:

 *Quote:*   

> C'e' stato un errore durante l'inizializzazione del dispositivo mobile.
> 
> Controlla la configurazione e prova di nuovo.

 

Ho anche aggiunto il mio utente nel gruppo dialout

----------

## fbcyborg

Salve, 

seguendo la guida http://members.dodo.com.au/~joaniemrc/nokia/Nokia-6670-USB.html

ho avuto un po' di casini, perchè applicando la patch (l'avrò applicata??) ho ottenuto questi messaggi.. non so forse ho fatto qualche pasticcio, perchè ora quando lancio obex_test dice che non esiste il file. Credo non sia stato compilato.

```
$ patch -p1 < ~/openobex-usb.patch

patching file apps/ChangeLog

Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n] y

can't find file to patch at input line 15

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -uNr -x obex_put_common.c -x obex_test_cable.c -x obex_test_client.c -x obex_put_common.c -x obex_test_server.c -x configure -x aclocal.m4 -x autom4te.cache -x 'config.*' -x depcomp -x doc -x INSTALL -x install-sh -x libtool -x ltmain.sh -x m4macros -x Makefile -x Makefile.in -x missing -x mkinstalldirs -x '*.lo' -x '*.Po' -x '*.Plo' -x '*.la*' -x .libs -x 'stamp*' -x CVS -x '*.o' -x openobex-config openobex/apps/src/obex_test.c openobex-usb/apps/src/obex_test.c

|--- openobex/apps/src/obex_test.c      2002-11-16 07:18:29.000000000 +1000

|+++ openobex-usb/apps/src/obex_test.c  2005-10-24 00:08:49.000000000 +1000

--------------------------

File to patch:

Skip this patch? [y] n

File to patch:

Skip this patch? [y] y

Skipping patch.

4 out of 4 hunks ignored

patching file lib/ChangeLog

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file lib/ChangeLog.rej

can't find file to patch at input line 113

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -uNr -x obex_put_common.c -x obex_test_cable.c -x obex_test_client.c -x obex_put_common.c -x obex_test_server.c -x configure -x aclocal.m4 -x autom4te.cache -x 'config.*' -x depcomp -x doc -x INSTALL -x install-sh -x libtool -x ltmain.sh -x m4macros -x Makefile -x Makefile.in -x missing -x mkinstalldirs -x '*.lo' -x '*.Po' -x '*.Plo' -x '*.la*' -x .libs -x 'stamp*' -x CVS -x '*.o' -x openobex-config openobex/lib/acinclude.m4 openobex-usb/lib/acinclude.m4

|--- openobex/lib/acinclude.m4  2005-09-14 09:31:01.000000000 +1000

|+++ openobex-usb/lib/acinclude.m4      2005-10-24 00:08:49.000000000 +1000

--------------------------

File to patch:

```

insomma.. non è proprio perfetta quella guida.. non capisco.. la compilazione è andata a buon fine, ma la patch sembra proprio non essersi voluta installare.. cosa bisogna fare?

Inoltre mi sembra di aver visto che openobex sia presente in portage. Perchè non utilizzare quello, e magari applicarci la patch?

----------

## randomaze

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> can't find file to patch at input line 15
> 
> ....
> 
> |--- openobex/apps/src/obex_test.c      2002-11-16 07:18:29.000000000 +1000
> ...

 

Oa occhio direi che la patch si asptta di trovare una direcory openobex e invece trova un openobex-usb.

In ogni caso sicuramente non trova il file da patchare, lo chiede a te ma tu gli rispondi con un "invio" secco...

----------

## fbcyborg

d'accordo, ma ho seguito passo passo la guida.. adesso che faccio.. cancello la dir, rieseguo cvs, e riprovo a compilare??? è sbagliata la patch??? la modifico?

è un po' strana sta cosa... oppure è sufficiente rinominare la dir?

Ho provato a rinominare la dir in openobex-usb ma mi appare sempre:

```
# patch -p1 < /home/cyborg/openobex-usb.patch

patching file apps/ChangeLog

Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n] n

Apply anyway? [n] y

Hunk #1 FAILED at 1.

1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file apps/ChangeLog.rej

can't find file to patch at input line 15

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -uNr -x obex_put_common.c -x obex_test_cable.c -x obex_test_client.c -x obex_put_common.c -x obex_test_server.c -x configure -x aclocal.m4 -x autom4te.cache -x 'config.*' -x depcomp -x doc -x INSTALL -x install-sh -x libtool -x ltmain.sh -x m4macros -x Makefile -x Makefile.in -x missing -x mkinstalldirs -x '*.lo' -x '*.Po' -x '*.Plo' -x '*.la*' -x .libs -x 'stamp*' -x CVS -x '*.o' -x openobex-config openobex/apps/src/obex_test.c openobex-usb/apps/src/obex_test.c

|--- openobex/apps/src/obex_test.c      2002-11-16 07:18:29.000000000 +1000

|+++ openobex-usb/apps/src/obex_test.c  2005-10-24 00:08:49.000000000 +1000

--------------------------

File to patch:

```

Isomma, questa patch è stata già applicata, ma allora? perchè non funziona, e non viene compilato l'obex_test???

In pratica sto vedendo che al momento di applicare la patch nessun file indicato nella patch viene trovato nella sua giusta directory e quindi la patch ad ogni passo chiede dove sia il file. Ma allora questa patch non funziona? bzzz te come avevi fatto?

----------

## bzzz

Su http://www.sensi.org/~ak/openobex-usb/openobex-usb.patch dice che dal 19 dicembre la patch e' inclusa nel cvs, quindi non serve.

Prova a cancellare la dir openobex e ripartire da zero, saltando solo il passo della patch.

Quando applicai io la patch era inizio settembre, probabilmente la struttura del cvs sarà cambiata nel frattempo, ecco

perche' non trova i files.

Fatemi sapere se ci riuscite!

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok! non ho applicato la patch e sono arrivato al punto in cui devo fare:

```
./src/obex_test -u
```

Non posso farlo: il problema credo sia intanto che quel file non esiste in quanto non è stato compilato; inoltre gli unici sorgenti di obex_test come si vede dal listato sotto, non si trovano in ./src.

```
openobex # find . -name obex_test*

./apps/.deps/obex_test_client.Po

./apps/.deps/obex_test_server.Po

./apps/.deps/obex_test.Po

./apps/.deps/obex_test_cable.Po

./apps/obex_test_server.c

./apps/obex_test_server.h

./apps/obex_test_cable.c

./apps/obex_test_cable.h

./apps/obex_test_client.c

./apps/obex_test_client.h

./apps/obex_test.c

./apps/obex_test.h

```

li compilerei anche a mano, ma non so se farei una cosa giusta.

----------

## bzzz

 *Quote:*   

> $ ./configure --prefix=$HOME/usbobex 
> 
>  $ make install

 

Credo che con ./src intenda la radice in cui ha installato il binario, che se hai seguito l'esempio è $HOME/usbobex/bin

quindi sostituisci ./src/obex_test -u

con $HOME/usbobex/bin/obex_test -u

Per esperienza utilzzare il cavo e' limitativo, me ne sono accorto con l'acquisto di una chiavetta bluetooth.

Via usb non ho trovato una buona interfaccia per browsare il cell,  ho creato giusto un service menu per konqueror che gli spedisce

files, per il contrario uso la shell. Invece col bluetooth, se da una parte e' lentissimo rispetto al cavo, posso

connettermi direttamente con konqueror, e' + supportato da programmi di sincronizzazione, e con gnuebox stai in rete

usando il pc come router.

Quindi ti consiglio, dopo aver fatto funzionare l'usb perche' ora e' una questione di principio, di comprare una 

chiavetta bluetooth (credo che il minimo sia 20 euro) e sbavare usando google dalla tazza del cesso :D

----------

## fbcyborg

 *bzzz wrote:*   

> e sbavare usando google dalla tazza del cesso 

 

eeeh??? cioè???? mi vuoi dire davvero che da oggi invece di giocare, sulla tazza del cesso, posso anche navigare su internet col cell collegato via bluetooth al computer?????

ma LOOOLLL!!!!!   :Very Happy: 

Dunque...

Come ti ho detto l'unico problema è che non posso eseguire un file non compilato... non posso utilizzare obex_test in quanto non esiste. 

I sorgenti di questo benedetto obex_test si trovano sotto apps:

```
~./openobex/apps :

apps # ls -al

totale 446

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root    928 18 gen 15:01 .

drwxr-xr-x  9 root root   1136 18 gen 15:01 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 264780 18 gen 15:00 aclocal.m4

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    168 18 gen 15:01 autom4te.cache

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   1379 19 dic 12:59 ChangeLog

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   1447 18 gen 15:00 config.h.in

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    427 18 gen 15:00 configure.in

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  18002 18 gen 15:01 COPYING

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    128 18 gen 14:53 CVS

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    368 18 gen 14:57 .deps

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   9498 18 gen 15:01 INSTALL

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   3338  3 gen 19:36 irobex_palm3.c

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   2799  3 gen 19:36 irxfer.c

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  16507 18 gen 15:01 Makefile

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    595  3 gen 19:36 Makefile.am

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  17603 18 gen 15:01 Makefile.in

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   5384  3 gen 19:36 obex_io.c

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    839 29 ott  2002 obex_io.h

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   5681  3 gen 19:36 obex_put_common.c

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   1567 29 ott  2002 obex_put_common.h

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   3637  3 gen 19:36 obex_tcp.c

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   9869  3 gen 19:36 obex_test.c

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   8759 18 gen 14:02 obex_test_cable.c

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   2214 25 dic 04:39 obex_test_cable.h

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   9139  3 gen 19:36 obex_test_client.c

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    869 29 ott  2002 obex_test_client.h

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    204 29 ott  2002 obex_test.h

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   5902  3 gen 19:36 obex_test_server.c

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    260 29 ott  2002 obex_test_server.h

```

quindi anche se mi metto in questa dir e do il comando 

```
obex_test -u
```

 non riesco a fare nulla ovviamente.

----------

## ar3ac

Se hai seguito bene la guida c'e' scritto che una volta compilato le "libs" openobex devi compilare le apps con i seguenti comandi

Now that OpenOBEX is installed you can use obex_test to test the connection. It can be built as follows:

$ cd ../apps

$ aclocal -I $HOME/usbobex/share/aclocal && autoheader && automake --copy --add-missing && autoconf

$ ./configure --prefix=$HOME/usbobex OPENOBEX_CONFIG=$HOME/usbobex/bin/openobex-config

$ make

Io ti consiglio fortemente di ricominciare da capo senza applicare la patch a "openobex" visto che con il nuovo CVS e' gia' compresa.

E leggere attentamente passo passo.

In caso non ti ricordi l'url della guida :

http://members.dodo.com.au/~joaniemrc/nokia/Nokia-6670-USB.html

bye,

ar3ac

----------

## fbcyborg

OK! grazie... 

per scrupolo inizio da capo ancora una volta...

il primo problema per esempio si verifica già quì:

```
$ cd lib

$ ./bootstrap

$ ./configure --prefix=$HOME/usbobex

$ make install
```

il file bootstrap si trova in ~/openobex!!!

e quindi essendo la struttura della directory diversa da quella prevista nella guida, già si presentano problemini... 

ok, eseguo il bootstrap da ~/openobex..  ma successivamente non riesco a compilare apps.

Comunque intanto credo di aver fatto una cavolata.... Sto installando openobex come super user e mi sono piazzato nella dir di home del mio nome utente. Ma poi $HOME per root è un'altra.... quindi ora provo a installare usbobex da zero, mettendomi nella Home di root.. è cosa ragionevole? non è che poi da utente non posso usarlo?

Insomma.. l'ho compilato da utente.. tutto ok.. solo che mi viene creata una cartella usbobex con dentro:

```
~/usbobex $ ls -al

totale 2

drwxr-xr-x   6 flavio users  144 19 gen 21:15 .

drwxr-xr-x  50 flavio users 2136 19 gen 21:15 ..

drwxr-xr-x   2 flavio users   48 19 gen 21:15 bin

drwxr-xr-x   3 flavio users   72 19 gen 21:15 include

drwxr-xr-x   3 flavio users  248 19 gen 21:16 lib

drwxr-xr-x   3 flavio users   72 19 gen 21:15 share

```

ma non trovo il file compilato obex_test .

inoltre.. bootstrap l'ho dovuto lanciare da ~/openobex 

e altri comandi come "aclocal" sempre da ~/openobex ....

non so che fare.. secondo me quella guida è un po' datata e non va bene per la nuova versione di openobex ...

BOH!

----------

## bzzz

allora, questa e' la procedura corretta (e testata!) per la nuova versione:

$ cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/openobex login 

$ cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/openobex co -P openobex 

$ cd openobex 

$ ./bootstrap 

$ ./configure --prefix=$HOME/usbobex --enable-apps

$ make install

$HOME/usbobex/bin/obex_test -u

e vai cosi'.

Ho pero' successivamente trovato un problema, ovvero che obexftp-0.17 non si trova piu',

la versione 0.18 pare sia anch'essa gia' patchata ma non sono riuscito a farla andare (tant'e' che ho 

dovuto anche modificare e riusare il file openobex-config della versione vecchia di openobex solo per compilarlo).

Quindi spero che tu abbia preventivamente scaricato obexftp-0.17 altrimenti sei bloccato!

----------

## fbcyborg

Dunque, non ho ancora provato. Però posso dirti che oggi mi sono trovato in un negozio e la tentazione è stata grande tanto da convincermi a comprare una penna usb bluetooth. Credo che invece di diventare pazzo in questo modo seguirò il post che parla proprio della connessione bluetooth.

Ammesso che ci sia, potresti indicarmi il link alla guida che mi dice come potrei navigare (per esempio con opera) dal cell essendo connesso col bluetooth al pc? (scusate l'OT)

----------

## bzzz

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> potresti indicarmi il link alla guida che mi dice come potrei navigare dal cell essendo connesso col bluetooth al pc? (scusate l'OT)

 

howto GnuBox http://www.nokioteca.net/home/forum/index.php?showtopic=78&hl=gnubox

maggiori dettagli per linux http://gnubox.dnsalias.org/gnubox/#usage

----------

## fbcyborg

Da quando ho optato per la comunicazione via bluetooth fra il 6630 e il mio pc su gentoo, ho sempre problemi di memoria insufficiente. E' questo il messaggio di errore che appare quando tento di spedire files di grosse dimensioni (anche 2-3 mb) sul mio telefono.

Il problema è che ogni trasferimento effettuato con OBEX Object Push client viene effettuato con la spedizione di un sms contenente il file.

Non sono ancora riuscito ad effettuare un vero e proprio browsing della memoria della scheda (di ben 1 GB) per poi effettuare i famosi copia e incolla. 

Questo problema è capitato anche di recente quando tentavo di trasferire un file di 3 MB dal mio 6630 ad un 6600. Ad un tratto: memoria insufficiente. E' probabile che la memoria del telefono sia proprio la limitazione....  Ma come fare allora per trasferire files di 10 MB per esempio, sulla mia memory card da Gentoo? Tutto quello che riesco a fare è mandare un sms bluetooth con un allegato.

----------

